# Buddy List...



## Flying Crane (May 22, 2006)

What's up with the Buddy List?  By adding someone to that list, what does it do?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 22, 2006)

lets you see at a glance if they are online. Also, lets you do mass pms.


----------

